
The kilogram standard is shrinking - binarymax
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2011/jan/24/scientists-weigh-up-shrinking-kilogram
======
Jun8
Hmm, on a practical level, 50um loss may not be that bad :-) Take, plutonium,
which was the most valuable substance I could think of, it's around $4K a gram
(<http://www.crystalair.com/story.php?id=200701023>), so the cost of this loss
is about 20 cents.

